# Under bid, got pics of low ball work



## chris kennedy (Jul 26, 2013)

Bid a little 600ft² remodel a while back and part of the scope was to replace a 100A 1Ø PNL with a 100A 3Ø PNL to handle new RTU. Was back there today and can see why the other guy go the job.

I opened the new PNL and found high leg taped yellow, 110.16, and landed on C, 408.3(E).





I am very familiar with this building and know the existing feeder for the old PNL was 1Ø and expected to go to the electric room and see a new service. Been trying to sell this guy a new service for a couple years now and was ****ed we missed out on a 5 figure job.

Not so, old service still there so lets see how the crafty low baller got things done.

In the next pic you will see the 1Ø 100A feeder that still feeds A and B of the new PNL. At this point I'm scratchin my head, where the heck does the new high leg come from???





Found it! double tapped into a 300A main from another meter no less. 100.14(A)





Now this guy gets even craftier.  The next 2 pics you can see the tapped conductor passing through the service conductor gutter and then another service disco into a gutter below in a ½" FMC to another gutter where the feeder leaves UG to the new PNL. 300.3(B) among others









And thats how we lost the job, silly me bid a code compliant install, guess I'll never learn.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 26, 2013)

Obviously not permitted or inspected.......I assume.

Really sucks doesn't it?

Just like when I was sitting at the IAEI meeting and an electrician was bitching to me that he lost a job on a restaurant renovation that seats approximately 200 people.  The owner was hi friend but said that him being $5k over was just too much.  The EC said he lowballed it for his friend the restaurant owner so he was perplexed by the other bid.

It was in all NM-B, permitted and inspected by one of my third party competitors.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 27, 2013)

the game never changes it is just the SOS!


----------



## NMCB13 (Jul 30, 2013)

That is why I don't do work for family and friends. You can provide all the material, labor and equipment and somewhere down the line you still ***ewed them........


----------



## BSSTG (Jul 31, 2013)

> And thats how we lost the job, silly me bid a code compliant install, guess I'll never learn.


Greetings,

I have always felt that it's foolish to bid any job with dwgs not code compliant. Always bid to Code, even if it costs you the contract. You will sleep better and avoid litigation.

BS


----------



## north star (Jul 31, 2013)

*= = =*





> "You can provide all the material, labor and equipment and somewhere down the line you still ***ewed them........ "


Ain't that the truth Seabee, ...ain't that the truth !   BSSTG,

I agree whole heartedly with your statement.....A clear conscience makes for a soft pillow.

*= = =*


----------



## jwelectric (Aug 1, 2013)

It would be at this point that the pictures would somehow arrive at the board that issues licensing for my state along with any information I would be able to get about the installation.

I wouldn't be doing it for any other reason than public safety


----------

